# Showman products



## SouthernTrails

.

The New Showman Tack items are made in India

.


----------



## Phly

I have some showman leather tack. And it's decent. It's auction tack though, so how old is anyone's guess. Actually most all my tack is auction tack. We buy plain tack and the wife blings it. We're cheap lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove

My biggest wonder is how well they hold up? I'm not "breaking" a horse in one (Bridle/rein set) but my mare needs an occasional refresher course and I am going to use it for pleasure and small local shows. So far I like it but I have yet to actually use it. So I guess the true test is tomorrow when I use it  And hopefully it holds up for more than a few uses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RBOlena

I got a showman headstall and the leather is very still, no matter how much I oiled it. And the silver was very cheap looking. It wasn't held on to the leather properly and started to peel off.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Bought a couple headstall/rein sets awhile back for extras around the barn for lesson kids because they were too cheap to pass up. I got what I paid for. I ended up donating them to a local 4-H club to sell at their tack swap/sale. 

I'm admittedly a rein snob though, for my own personal reins it's custom harness leather hand cuts from an amish maker. They have to have that al dente noodle feel, nothing worse than stiff reins.


----------



## countrylove

RBO: my leather is also stiff. I was hoping it would loosen up through usage. The silver looks cheap but they are removable conchos so I can replace them.

MHF: I too am a rein snob LoL I have my own set of cotton reins that only I use. I love cotton reins LoL leather is uncomfortable for my hands although I have felt some leather reins Id love to have but can't afford LoL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## copper

I just got an s hack thru ebay seller, of showman brand. suppose to be stainless steel. within 2 weeks now its rusting. JUNK.


----------

